# Hybrid Sounds Library



## erodred (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello, I still consider myself a newb so not sure if this belongs in the sampletalk subforum or not.


I have been interested in Ava Instinct Trailer sounds and they recently released Eminence. I am wondering if anyone grabbed those and see a good difference between the two? I want to do some epic versions of classical music/background for film. Something to also compose for simulation videos for work or even background atmospheric music for some good old boardgames/ dungeons and dragons.

I have my orchestral grounds covered with Nucleus, BBCSO, CSS, CSB, CSW and NI Perc. 

But I want to be able to get some nice and easy drones, pads, etc. I really liked the sounds that were in Inception, Dark Knight, Avengers, Man of Steel. 

So far I looked at what Ava Music Group has which is very nicely priced, the Hybrid Two projects, and KeepForest. Not sure where to go from there. I am no sure if anyone can confirm but KeepForest seems pretty good at being epic although a bit more expensive. Hybrid Two has some epic sounds to it but can seem to sound too EDMish? And Avan seems very similar to the KeepForest offerings.

Anyone with experience?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2021)

Maybe something in the 8Dio Hybrid range, for 50% off right now (with a coupon - ask support). May still be too expensive though for 50% off of their HIGH MSRPs, there have been better sales.

Also: SoundYeti stuff?


----------



## stixman (Jun 6, 2021)

Check out Vps Avenger when on sale...opens up with new expansions including cinematic like their new Dystopia ...get the 5 pack bundle at half price...you can leave free slots for future expansions that you can choose as they get released...and they are released quite regularly...btw I have most of the ones you mentioned and they are all good.


----------



## erodred (Jun 6, 2021)

stixman said:


> Check out Vps Avenger when on sale...opens up with new expansions including cinematic like their new Dystopia ...get the 5 pack bundle at half price...you can leave free slots for future expansions that you can choose as they get released...and they are released quite regularly...btw I have most of the ones you mentioned and they are all good.


Thank you.

Which one do you find yourself using the most?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 6, 2021)

Since you already own Nucleus, also take a look at Audio Imperia's stuff. Also since you also want pads and not only trailer sounds look at AI's Photosynthesis series (or create the pads yourself with some cool reverb. Valhalla Shimmer is quite nice for those tasks).


----------



## el-bo (Jun 6, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> Since you already own Nucleus, also take a look at Audio Imperia's stuff. Also since you also want pads and not only trailer sounds look at AI's Photosynthesis series (or create the pads yourself with some cool reverb. Valhalla Shimmer is quite nice for those tasks).


 While I don't own it, AI/Jeremiah Pena's Photosynthesis libraries are definitely viable options. Also a lot of cheap/free options to be had, especially if one owns Kontakt 

Edited: Thought this was the 8Dio thread, for some reason.


----------



## stixman (Jun 6, 2021)

erodred said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Which one do you find yourself using the most?


It really depends on the genre....you can mix and match...I’ve got about 6 expansions ranging from dnb to house to cinematic I haven’t downloaded Dystopia yet but it sounds great!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 6, 2021)

erodred said:


> I have my orchestral grounds covered with Nucleus, BBCSO, CSS, CSB, CSW and NI Perc.


Also, as someone else suggested, perhaps consider trying to make your own pads. Some beautiful pad sounds can be made from orchestral sounds, and you have no shortage of quality source material


----------



## el-bo (Jun 6, 2021)

Also, might be worth considering 8Dio's 'Supercluster' (currently able to be had for $4, with 50% voucher). I don't own it (Might have to, very soon) but it could certainly be a good place to start for drones and pads. Some might be a bit strident or overpowering, but with eq and filtering it'd be very easy to sculpt away any errant frequencies. Nick gives examples of this during his play-through:



https://8dio.com/instrument/supercluster/?add-to-cart=124598


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Also, might be worth considering 8Dio's 'Supercluster' (currently able to be had for $4, with 50% voucher). I don't own it (Might have to, very soon) but it could certainly be a good place to start for drones and pads. Some might be a bit strident or overpowering, but with eq and filtering it'd be very easy to sculpt away any errant frequencies. Nick gives examples of this during his play-through:
> 
> 
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/supercluster/?add-to-cart=124598



Very good one as a matter of fact


----------



## erodred (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I am checking out Audio Imperia stuff right now since the price is quite possible for me .


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 7, 2021)

el-bo said:


> While I don't own it, AI Photosynthesis libraries are definitely viable options.


Devastator Deathmatch from Keepforest is even quite interesting. Pads, Hits, Drum Loops, Downers, Plucks....a little bit of everything to get your Orchestral Stuff more towards the hybrid side and Nuceus has a really good, modern sound for that. Jaeger has already many of those on board and as el-bo already wrote: the Photosynthesis series from AI have really nice pads....as SA actually has with their cinematic pads. But if you want a little more than pads, than have a look at Devastator


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 18, 2021)

I was hunting and collecting Pad-libraries for a while. But in the end… these Sounds all come from synths and samples. So I bought Arturia‘s Pigments 3. it has a sample engine, where you can load your own sounds and manipulate them. It’s so easy to make great pads with it. Highly recommended!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 18, 2021)

You could always pick up u-he’s Zebra 2/Dark Zebra soft synth combo. It comes with tons of the actual presets used in the Dark Knight.


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 18, 2021)

Ethera Gold 2.5 ?


----------

